# Pet stains on carpet



## max (May 10, 2005)

I have carpet over cement flooring and it's got old pet stains that smell. I've scrubbed the carpet to no avail. Is it possible the ammonia got into the floor itself? How am I going to get it out, short of replacing the carpet?


----------



## BBsGarage (May 11, 2005)

The best pet stain/odor removers I have ever used only work for a while and the smell comes back, usually cat urine. Unless the concrete below was sealed it is very possible that it did soak into the concrete.


----------



## lehighvalleyusa (May 14, 2005)

Goto to my business website at:
http://lehighrug.com/id33.html

I also suggest that you wash the cement with an acid cleaner and let dry then put a coat of cement flooring paint, as you see in garages to make it easy to clean, usually grey in color.

This will seal up the oder for good and will not permit the urine to go back into your carpet.

This should help you


----------



## TSmith7 (Jul 5, 2008)

I suggest you get you use flooring protective strip on your floors. I've had great success with the www.carpetbarrier.com system  for a while now, stains seem to be history now!


----------



## triple D (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be where most smells come from. If so, you can lift up rug and cut out a square where stain is and replace it. When the rug is up, (this trick works even if you don't have padding), hold a wet dry shop vac to backing where stain is, then spray nap of rug with resolve cleaner, the vac will pull it through. Then put fresh warm water through to rinse it. Leave it piled up to dry for a day, then lay back down. Don't know if this will help ya, but good luck.....


----------

